# Volkswagen to Start Contesting the WRC with the Polo R WRC in 2013



## [email protected]ortex (Jul 1, 2002)

“We have invited you to join us here in Olbia to announce Volkswagen’s entry in the World Rally Championship starting in 2013.” – These were the words used by Volkswagen Management Board Member Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg as he declared Volkswagen’s entry into the most versatile of the four automobile world championships (World Rally Championship, WRC).

*FULL STORY*


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## browsing (Sep 10, 2007)

Impressive! Looking forward to watching this slide around.


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

They don't mention their Skoda rally resources anywhere...I wonder if that is a completely standalone operation?


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

AWESOME :thumbup:


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

they need to sell this bodykit


----------



## EC Transplant (Aug 27, 2005)

This is excellent news.

I've been following the AWESOME rally coverage on HD Theatre, and have been wondering when VW will have a car in WRC or SWRC.

I think that having an actual VW, instead of Skoda, will be much more recognizeable to fans all over the globe.:thumbup:


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

Nice! VW, now you have to sell the Polo here and offer this rally version to the public.


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

wky said:


> Nice! VW, now you have to sell the Polo here and offer this rally version to the public.


:thumbup:


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

I want those rims!!


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

*when I hear the word "rims" i think of...*











boboised209 said:


> I want those rims!!



and something about Latrell Sprewell makes me wanna choke people :laugh: those LED DRL makes me think we'll be seeing those on the Golf soon


----------



## Mobtown (Dec 3, 2006)

*polo r*

about time... like to see Ken Block in a VW.


----------



## radiospace (Jul 31, 2000)

Wow, that car is smoking hot.


----------



## PUCK1 (Sep 17, 2010)

It's great seeing Volkswagen putting them self out there. This gives the VW commnity something to get excited over other than our own events and mods. GO VW!!! The black sheep of Germany.


----------



## PanSamochodzik (Feb 27, 2002)

So in order to register in WRC does VW needs to do homologation for VW Polo R? Do they have to sell 5,000 units in order to do so? That would be interesting to find out, since it will mean coming of Polo R to the general public...


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

This Polo R is Hot!


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

Finally, although the flares look as if they ran out of material.


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

Way AEWSOME !!!, BUT Come VW, why even show me .
Just one more cool car you won't let me buy, EVER


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs4donyiQgo


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

looks amazing


----------



## tweesner (Feb 27, 2011)

I wish the POLO cars were available in the US


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

They need to sell the Polo in the US. This is probably one of the best compact cars in the world and the market for these could be big in the US with gas prices now going up to around $5 now in some places. I think these really could steal the market from the other compact cars on the market such as the Fit, etc. I would buy one for a commuter car.....especially if VW offered this kit for it


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

This is great news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## myFast_cw_GTI (Feb 8, 2011)

Uber Hawt... i want that wing for my GTI... and a transverse driveshaft to put power to the rear wheels (aka 4-motion)... and 700 less pounds... wait, just bring the damn Polo R over here will ya???


----------



## Pwagondraggin (Nov 20, 2009)

this should be a great competitor! hopefully it will be in Gran Turismo six so i can (kind of) drive it.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

When do we get a Polo R in the states?


----------



## lord kelvin (Jun 13, 2000)




----------



## nemisis41 (Jul 21, 2008)

Impressive, can't wait to see it run. Also can't wait to see a rod going version in the U.S. HINT,HINT :beer:cheers


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I want one!!! I wish the polo series was in canada. I rather have a smaller nicer hatch than a cheap looking jetta. 
TDI polo - dream vw for me.


----------



## eastcobbler (Mar 23, 2003)

'bout time!
Also, is there not a VW Polo factory under construction in Chattanooga, TN?

edit: well I heard a couple years ago that they were to build Polos there. Apparently the first Passat just rolled off the line last month. Laaaame.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Damn that is hot! I would love to make a street legal version... if only they imported the Polo


----------



## medicalVdub (Nov 17, 2010)

VW gives us blue balls.


----------



## Scum Frog (May 30, 2011)

Rally is my favorite type of racing.....nothing compares to dirt, mud, gravel, snow, tarmac and cars flying over hills. Go VW Go!!!!!


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

It's about F----'n time they come back into the WRC!!! :beer:


----------



## big_ben17 (Sep 2, 2011)

im liking this a lot! :thumbup:


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

It's about time!


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

Cool, yes. But success here is more about the driver!

As somewhat of an insider in these matters, this is an incredibly ambitious undertaking in an extremely competitive, existing group of mfrs. Citroen & Ford have decades of R&D and solid driver/codriver pairings, so in this regard alone, I'm very, very concerned that VW Motorsport made no driver announcements other than saying a German driver is under consideration (Burkart ...Riedemann??).

While they look cool from a street /tuner perspective, these cars don't drive themselves and are an absolute handful to both pilot and set up for the wide range of conditions encountered around the world. The driver, codriver and lead engineer account for at least 75% of the performance potential here. Normally VW Motorsport and Audi Sport are good at picking their fights, ....that is, fights that they know (not perceive) to have a excellent chance for success, so a lack of driver announcement is really out of character for them.

As it is, right now in the WRC, anyone who is fast enough to consistently put this car on the podium is accounted for. Bringing youngsters up to speed takes years, bit it seems that this will be the initial approach ...I doubt that Carlos Sainz will come out of retirement, for a third time, to take on the current fast crop of Finns and Frenchmen.

Tell me who's driving and then I'll tell you if they have a chance.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

Can't wait to see this in action, glad VW is going to be back in the game! Started to get boring with just Citroen and Ford.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Fail. Audi should be VAG's WRC entry.


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

I´ll be waiting in Rally Corona Mexico 2012 opcorn:


----------



## turnbovr6 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Polo in WRC*

Its about time VW started to race and mean it. Tired of Subaru winning all the time. Polo rocks.


----------



## 6OlfeR (Apr 6, 2012)

chopWet said:


> Fail. Audi should be VAG's WRC entry.


 or audi could join it too. you never know vw could do great or they could just compete. both companies would be cool to see in the wrc


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

turnbovr6 said:


> Its about time VW started to race and mean it. Tired of Subaru winning all the time. Polo rocks.


 Subaru hasn't been in it for a few years now, Citroen, Ford and now Mini, with mainly Citroen with Loeb driving taking the winnings.


----------



## mecachrome (Mar 29, 1999)

Great news can't wait to see them compete, down in the Corona Rally Mexico in 2013.:beer:


----------

